# Don't try this at home!



## derekleffew (Jun 25, 2009)

Forty years ago, the rules were slightly different.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3uk6VDH6Gw[/media]
Although nothing went wrong in this particular video, much has been written on the errors of the producers of this particular event.


----------



## renegadeblack (Jun 25, 2009)

Umm... Umm... Umm... death wish?


----------



## MSLD (Jun 25, 2009)

ill take death for 600 Alex.


----------



## jwl868 (Jun 25, 2009)

Must have been the brown acid....


----------



## mrtrudeau23 (Jun 26, 2009)

amazing...


----------



## ship (Jun 28, 2009)

I know some of the guys that will have done such things in the past... this much less my co-hort once had hair and it was fairly long. Wondering in seemingly remembering less extensive things in my own past...

These days it's more about who forgot to strap in the followspot to the man-lift in it taking an expensive nose dive. This in assuming the rider with it was strapped in but still occasionally on-site seeing some stuff I wouldn't do even with a past of doing stupid stuff.

A bit more safety concept these days I hope?


----------



## IndigoFire (Jul 12, 2009)

Holy Crapola! He has to be a madman.
As many crazy and dangerous things we do these days, there is always some safety layer!
I just CANNOT believe he wasnt wearing a hi-vis vest around that crane!


----------



## Van (Jul 13, 2009)

Wait a minute, Am I seeing this right ? He was standing, one foot on the base of - the other dangling, a Super Trouper, which was tied to a crane but the cable was just around the barrel of the instrument so that not only the weight of the ballast and stand were being supported by the yoke bolts but his weight as well ? 
Wow, I was Only 3 when Woodstock happened . Wish I had been there to Party with those dudes.


----------



## Footer (Jul 13, 2009)

Van said:


> Wait a minute, Am I seeing this right ? He was standing, one foot on the base of - the other dangling, a Super Trouper, which was tied to a crane but the cable was just around the barrel of the instrument so that not only the weight of the ballast and stand were being supported by the yoke bolts but his weight as well ?
> Wow, I was Only 3 when Woodstock happened . Wish I had been there to Party with those dudes.



There is an ampitheatre venue back in Georgia near where I used to work, we had to do the same thing to get the spots to their FOH Position (using a chain motor instead of a crane). We just wove safety cables around the base to keep it in, maybe something similar was used there. I however, did not ride the spot up to the position.


----------



## Van (Jul 14, 2009)

And here I thought carrying 6 Gladiators by hand to the top of a 3 story press box ,for a Beach Boys Concert, in Summer , in Oklahoma, was an exercise in stupidness.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 15, 2009)

Forty years ago this weekend--1969 Woodstock, Bill Hanley, and the Joshua Light Show.


----------

